# My new nubian buckling :)



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Isn't he so cute..His name is Ayame "Aya"..I just love him:wahoo:


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

He is beautiful!! Love his spots!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love him , he is gorgeous ! I have a girlfriend for him .....this is Pebbles 
Maybe a twin sister ? lol Congrats on your boy !


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

She is beautiful..What a doll!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice buckling! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the spots!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw, so cute!!!

Tricky: I think TGS needs to open up a matchmaking service! Whoo hoo, those two would make some sweet kids together :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ROFL That would be funny , lolol
Austin , any chance of that happening ? 
Something like GoatMatch.com , lol 
Could you imagine a bucks only site , big udders.com ?
ROFL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ :slapfloor:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Haha! Yea, GoatMatch.com... find your goat's perfect match from any of our convenient locations: Everywhere. Before you know it, our overly devoted selves will be driving our goats halfway across the country to help our goats find "the one"!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow... just drownin' in girlfriends isn't he... At list this one isn't related... LOL  Congrats, he is cute! P.S Now this girl has developed moonspots! Woo-hoo!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty spotted cuties, all of them!!! That little buckling is going to have a girlfriend waiting list.

You can add mine to it too! ROTFL


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

TwistedKat said:


> Pretty spotted cuties, all of them!!! That little buckling is going to have a girlfriend waiting list.
> 
> You can add mine to it too! ROTFL


You have been added to the waiting list! Ayame will be free for 6 minutes on January 28th, 2014, and for 1 hour on August 13th, 2015. Would you like to reserve one of these spots?

ROFL!!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! What a looker! If he ever goes on a... um.... "matchmaking vacation" through Georgia, I think my does might enjoy a date


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He's a regular ladies man and he's not even a year old , lolol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, how about with Daisy Mae ?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

This thread has turned into "How many brown spotted Nubian does can this buckling date?"!!! Cute, cute goats...

Nygoatmom- Daisy Mae looks so soft!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry :eyeroll:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness, well he is a looker with all that color, and so are all the doelings. Your too funny with all your goat-match made in heaven posts! :ROFL:Lol, free for 6 minutes :slapfloor:


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya'll made me laugh so much!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Whay pretty boy!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> This thread has turned into "How many brown spotted Nubian does can this buckling date?"!!! Cute, cute goats...
> 
> Nygoatmom- Daisy Mae looks so soft!


She is....but she's older now, about 2 times that size...but hey, some guys like older women,right?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

He's stunning. I'm such a sucker for spots.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you ever think he was going to be such a rockstar when you posted his picture ?
:slapfloor:


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

LOL no I didn't..I guess I need to go out and get him a little black book


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::thumb::thumb:


----------

